#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hey hey

## FrankieRay

Heyyy Hey,
New to this site - so far looks great.
Im Francesca -i go by Frankie - im 27F..  and a little stoned. I like marijuana , MARVEL, motorcycles, and men... in that order.. 
Just lookin for an escape from covid lockdowns and boredom.

----------

